# NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE dosen't have write access to "Temporary ASP.NET Files"



## rzaitoun (Dec 25, 2010)

*NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE dosen't have write access to "Temporary ASP.NET Files"*

Hi, 

Please any one have solution for this error: 
_The current identity (NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE) does not have write access to 'C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files'._ 
*Description: *An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

*Exception Details: *System.Web.HttpException: The current identity (NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE) does not have write access to 'C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files'.

*Source Error:* 
An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below. 

*Stack Trace:* 

[HttpException (0x80004005): The current identity (NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE) does not have write access to 'C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files'.]
 System.Web.HttpRuntime.SetUpCodegenDirectory(CompilationSection compilationSection) +3474091
 System.Web.HttpRuntime.HostingInit(HostingEnvironmentFlags hostingFlags) +226

[HttpException (0x80004005): The current identity (NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE) does not have write access to 'C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files'.]
 System.Web.HttpRuntime.FirstRequestInit(HttpContext context) +3426823
 System.Web.HttpRuntime.EnsureFirstRequestInit(HttpContext context) +88
 System.Web.HttpRuntime.ProcessRequestInternal(HttpWorkerRequest wr) +149

Info: 
Windows Server 2003 with IIS 6.0


----------

